# Hand pump sprayer + snow foam



## Mike V

I have one of these hand pump sprayers at home and usually mix in some Daisy or APC and use it as a degreaser. However I am now wondering if I could mix some snow foam up in it and use that to give the car a good coating. Does anybody have any ideas as to whether or not it would work?


----------



## Mirecxl




----------



## guy_92

Yes you can, VP PH Neutral Snowfoam seems to shift much more when used through a pump sprayer, you won't get much foam but the cleaning power is quite good. I use a 1:10 mix in the summer on well waxed cars.


----------



## Eric the Red

By the time he"s finished doin that you could have washed the car


----------



## the_allstar

Eric the Red said:


> By the time he"s finished doin that you could have washed the car


Not the purpose of snow foam...


----------



## dooka

That's some nice and neat foaming there..


----------



## Mike V

Thanks for the replies guys. At the moment I have some AutoGlymn power washer soap that I plan to try soon. If it doesnt work I was planning to switch to a snow foam. Il see how I get on with it and report back.


----------



## Mike V

Eric the Red said:


> By the time he"s finished doin that you could have washed the car


Thankfully my car isnt as big as that and as allstar suggests I am actually looking to use snow foam as a means to help reduce chance of swirling etc


----------



## -Adam-

That's awesome actually as I bought one of these about a week ago from asda for £3 and am using it for APC at the moment but after seeing this foam I am sooo tempted!


----------



## spikeyken

Is there much difference in the quality of foam that these pump sprayers will make? I noticed that the Maralex Master sprayer like in the Vid around £14. Might get the Asda one if there isn't much in it.


----------



## PaulN

I put Snow foam in a pump sprayer for when i popped to the hand car wash to use their PW but got no where near that kind of foam.

How come its soo good. Also taking time isnt a bad thing by the time hes finished most of the car will have soaked in the snow foam for long enough :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

I do this a lot in winter, but not to do the whole car, just the lower foot or so to loosen any dried salt, then proceed with an ONR wash. Fortunately I'm able to keep on top of the cleaning and so it doesn't ever get bad enough to need a full foaming, which I have to say I wouldn't use one of these for - it'd take too long. But for localised areas, yes you can :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

spikeyken said:


> Is there much difference in the quality of foam that these pump sprayers will make? I noticed that the Maralex Master sprayer like in the Vid around £14. Might get the Asda one if there isn't much in it.


there is a world of difference bought these cheap sprayers and they dont hold pressure as good.currently have most of the range of marolex:thumb:


----------



## Merv B

spikeyken said:


> Is there much difference in the quality of foam that these pump sprayers will make? I noticed that the Maralex Master sprayer like in the Vid around £14. Might get the Asda one if there isn't much in it.


Home bargains have them for £1.99 if you are thinking of giving it a go.

I bought a cheap one from CPC Farnell for using with TFR before I had a pressure washer and for £6 odd it holds pressure fine. Now thinking of using it for my billberrry stuff.


----------



## Dixondmn

Wilkinsons end of range, i picked on up for 50p! it did the job on my wheels during all the snow and bad weather earlier this year


----------



## Barnz

Viper said:


> I do this a lot in winter, but not to do the whole car, just the lower foot or so to loosen any dried salt, then proceed with an ONR wash. Fortunately I'm able to keep on top of the cleaning and so it doesn't ever get bad enough to need a full foaming, which I have to say I wouldn't use one of these for - it'd take too long. But for localised areas, yes you can :thumb:


what type of sprayer and foam do you use?


----------



## Beznickux

DIY Marolex(hand foamer)
http://forum.kosmetykaaut.pl/viewtopic.php?t=8293


----------

